
Node v12.9.1 (Current) - feross
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v12.9.1
======
poping
Delete the "funding" package from npm.

It is adware, malware, against the npm tos.

It's not a matter of "if you don't like it don't use it" because it is
transitively included with every package that includes it. By design,
obviously.

That is exactly why malware/adware is banned from npm.

